

Ask HN: Have any of you with startups ran into someone trademarking your name  - moegdaog

What i mean is they trademarked your name after you've already launched.I know that a lot of startups don't take the time to do the legal stuff right away or some just want to test out an MVP first and only register a domain name and begin with a website. Is this common? what should you do if you start getting traction and get put into this predicament?
======
noonespecial
Rule one. If its important enough to register a .com, its important enough to
trademark.

I lost one I cared a lot about, not to squatters, or "enemies" but to guys I
knew, respected and did business with because I got the .com and they got the
trademark, both of us assuming that later on, we'd get the respective missing
piece. Fortunately, neither of us was spoiling for a fight with the other so
it was resolved amicably.

Trademarks trump ICANN registrations (to the point that ICANN will take your
.com and give it to the trademark holder).

About the only thing having registered the .com before someone else trademarks
it will get you is the ability to charge more to the trade-marker to sell him
the .com.

~~~
moegdaog
unreal, sorry to hear that situation...if you solved it amicably then i'm sure
it wasn't a horror story. I guess i'll hit up legalzoom or quora for the best
and easiest way to trademark. If you know good site's please recommend.

~~~
bbissoon
Trademarkia.com is a very simple and straightforward process. Also, they
helped me via email and phone at the drop of a dime. I got started with
Legalzoom but bailed and went with Trademarkia because they focused on
trademarks and incorporating.

~~~
moegdaog
cool thnx alot, ill check em out

------
daemon13
Do people register US/USPTO trademark only OR USPTO and worldwide?

